# should i get a new tv?



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Right now I have my 36" tube(HD)- toshiba... which ive had for 3 years now---- love the tv--- picture is amazing in hd--- i have the tube in a very nice entertainment center, it fits it nice BUT when you look at the tv there is some empty space around it as it sits---- I NEVER WOULD HAVE IMAGINED I COULD FIT A 46" WIDESCREEN IN THERE PERFECTLY!! and there werent too many around at the time,,,, the other day i took a tape measure to it and a 46" would fit PERFECTLY... i mean it would sit in there with no empty space around it and it would be ALL tv- no frame around the picture really, just screen---- im looking at the Samsung 4676 DLP... looks really nice and has gotten good reviews- im just not sure if I want to spend $1300 and then have a 36" with no home for it---- what the hell should i do?

also what does crt mean when talking tv's?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

nobody cares about you ...... or your tv
but ya i would get it


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I'd get the samsung.

but show pics

I got this 3 weeks ago and I'n in love


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i got the rca its the best hdtv ive ever seen


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

its gonna make you fat


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

"i will never be fat"-


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

CRT is your fat tv, also known as cathode ray tube.

Let me check out the tv you listed...but like I always say if theres room, do it. But it might be worth to wait alittle bit, I've heard hdtvs are gonna drop cause the 1080p is out now and so the older 1080i's will be cheaper. Also the hdtvs are kinda flooding the market. Give me a few.. i've had good experiences with samsung. let me double check though on this particular tv. My friend has a samsung dlp and he enjoys it, but he's a communication major so anything with pretty colors will be nice.

I think this is the tv you're looking at...
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?sk...d=1155071784564

For that price I would wait cause its only 720p.... I would look into at least a 1080i or 1080p tv. That way if you get a 1080i tv, you can always have it in 720p if you want or 1080i if you want. 1080p of course is the best but most cable providers and video game systems are only capable of 1080i right now, I know ps3 and xbox360 say they will be capable of 1080p, just not sure when.

So I'd say its alright, but nothing jumps out at me to actually get it. I'd pass for now, there are better tvs out there for that price.

Sry about the confusing post, I kept going back and editing it.

WB, that tv is hot. Not even sure how good the image is but damn it just looks nice.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

my opening on my entertainment center is like 42x 32... and that tv is like 41.3x 29.3 or something on that line and the nice thins is that its all screen--- theres really no frame around it--- ill take a couple pics of my layout tonight


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

bla bla bla........ego trip.

buy the big tv (if you can afford it)


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> my opening on my entertainment center is like 42x 32... and that tv is like 41.3x 29.3 or something on that line and the nice thins is that its all screen--- theres really no frame around it--- ill take a couple pics of my layout tonight


If you like that design and size, trust me there are more out there.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?sk...d=1162593226223

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?sk...d=1149208956900

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Sony-46-LCD...roductDetail.do

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/LG-42-LCD-H...roductDetail.do

Here if you still want a tv now, not a bad deal (still 720p)
http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Samsung-42-...roductDetail.do

Here would be a tv I'd pick up 
http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Sharp-42-AQ...roductDetail.do

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Sharp-46-AQ...roductDetail.do


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Should have got that 42" toshiba plasma off of sears.com the day after thanksgiving. $1100. Thats a steal.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

i would save the cash. you already have a pretty big hd tv and its only 3 years old. I would save up and buy a new tv when yours starts to go.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> WB, that tv is hot. Not even sure how good the image is but damn it just looks nice.


yeah it's amazing, I love it.
just taken flash pics.

: )










more...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

WB, whats the model number on that tv? I need a new (well not really need but I want a new) tv in my bedroom. I already have two hdtvs in the house, one right here next to me (17 inch widescreen lcd) and the 52 inch downstairs. In the bedroom I want to hang something on the wall just cause.

Right now I just ordered my surround sound speakers. Hopefully they get delivered this week. I ordered two hdmi cables and they send me the wrong ones, fuckin tards. They only sent me one hdmi to dvi cable. Not even the right cable.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> WB, whats the model number on that tv? I need a new (well not really need but I want a new) tv in my bedroom. I already have two hdtvs in the house, one right here next to me (17 inch widescreen lcd) and the 52 inch downstairs. In the bedroom I want to hang something on the wall just cause.
> 
> Right now I just ordered my surround sound speakers. Hopefully they get delivered this week. I ordered two hdmi cables and they send me the wrong ones, fuckin tards. They only sent me one hdmi to dvi cable. Not even the right cable.


I have an LG home theatre connected to it throught SKy (eurpean pay tv decoder) but I wanna get a Bose Surround as I have the money ...

BTW:
It's the latest Samsung model for that category; it's called LE32R7 it's 32".
They're still quite expensive in my country I paid 1.300 euros for it but damn it's just worth it..

I luv her.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Wait a year and get the Laser TV. Pic quality and brightness is much better than Plasma and LCD. Power consumption is 75% less. The price will be the same as Plasma and LCD.


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Its strange how much people get attached to simple objects such as T.V's, luckly im not one of those type of people, otherwise i would be seriously fat and extremely lazy...


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

I got the 42" Samsung plasma a few weeks back & it is outstanding. I would nevr get DLp or LCD, they look terrible if you are not sitting directly centered in front of it. For me plasma is the way to go, looks good from any angle and like the others said the Samsung is sexy even when it is turned off.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

joey said:


> i got the rca its the best hdtv ive ever seen


Rca is JUNK.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> I got the 42" Samsung plasma a few weeks back & it is outstanding. I would nevr get DLp or LCD, they look terrible if you are not sitting directly centered in front of it. For me plasma is the way to go, looks good from any angle and like the others said the Samsung is sexy even when it is turned off.


There are plenty of pros/cons for every type of HDtv. Each type has their strong points and their weak points,you can say oh the viewing angle kicks ass on the plasma, but I could tell you some cons of the tv. Walk up to the TV, look and see all the black lines in between each pixel, now step back and watch tv, it'll piss you off if you know its there.







Thats just one thing, I could tell you about every type of tv if you wanted.

And I have DLP and it looks great. Yes you can't be standing 10 feet tall looking down looking at it, but that is random. It doesn't look terrible as you say, it just doesn't look perfect like it always does. I also have lcd and it has its issues. My friend has plasma and there are problems with it. Also LCD rear projection is a good tv with good quality images. If you're standing or sitting near a LCD rear proj or DLP, the image is fine.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

WilliamBradley said:


> WB, that tv is hot. Not even sure how good the image is but damn it just looks nice.


yeah it's amazing, I love it.
just taken flash pics.

: )










more...









[/quote]

That's kind of gay man. Not as bad as the car forum with the tranny file on his desktop, but kinda gay.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

spinalremains said:


> i got the rca its the best hdtv ive ever seen


Rca is JUNK.








[/quote]







reminds me of this time in 4th grade when this kid won an RCA tv from the halloween dance raffle and we all told him it was a piece of sh*t and he started crying


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

this is my TV








but hey i rarely watch TV....

I should get a new one







but hey xmas is around the corner now i know my number one item on my wish list









I forgot it has its advantages, I exersise at the time of changing channels,







is black n white but im color blind hehe


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

pottsburg said:


> That's kind of gay man. Not as bad as the car forum with the tranny file on his desktop, but kinda gay.


ummm WilliamBradley is a female.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> That's kind of gay man. Not as bad as the car forum with the tranny file on his desktop, but kinda gay.


ummm WilliamBradley is a female.
[/quote]
















gotta love the new members

:rasp:


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

if you're gonna spend big bucks don't spend it on projections
get a plasma or better yet an LCD

My father in-law bought a samsung dlp, and although the picture is quite good it lacks the crisp lines lcd/plasma show.

in my opinion save a few extra bucks and go with the better technology


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> That's kind of gay man. Not as bad as the car forum with the tranny file on his desktop, but kinda gay.


ummm WilliamBradley is a female.
[/quote]
















gotta love the new members

:rasp:
[/quote]

haha not the first time lol

Btw pottsburg if you didnt know Slcr is female too.

My tv sux but my projector doesnt, 80 inches of madness


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Linford said:


> Its strange how much people get attached to simple objects such as T.V's, luckly im not one of those type of people, otherwise i would be seriously fat and extremely lazy...


you don't really get attached, you just like them, they're objects, but they look good.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

WB - Love the TV







Here's a shot of mine:

Sorry about the shitty image quality - its a cell phone camera.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

mike123 said:


> i would save the cash. you already have a pretty big hd tv and its only 3 years old. I would save up and buy a new tv when yours starts to go.


your probably right 123--- but who knows? i would like to be 1080p ready, BUT when is it going to take off/? i mean 1080p does no good if my directv reciever is only 1080i, correct? and the xbox 360 is only 1080i right? if i could find a home for my 36 id go buy the 46 now.... dont want to waste that tv----


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd agree with 123 too... If you already have one, and there are no problems with it, and you don't need another one for another location, I'd save my money. Because in a year you are going to get a lot better TVs, and what was the point of having two TVs in that year period? You didn't really NEED them both.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

vlahos said:


> if you're gonna spend big bucks don't spend it on projections
> get a plasma or better yet an LCD
> 
> My father in-law bought a samsung dlp, and although the picture is quite good it lacks the crisp lines lcd/plasma show.
> ...


Which one is the better technology and why? Just cause it's thinner?

But wait awhile, maybe wait till after chrismas KoK, there will be plenty of sales on 1080i tvs. Thats if you cannot wait longer, then just wait till after xmas and pick it up.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

am i right on the whole 1080p thingie?


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

We just hooked up a new Sony Bravia 1080i 46". Can't get the HD to work just yet, won't find the box through the HDMI cable, but it will through the oldschool cable. BUT I played some Xbox on it last night and it's amazing compared to a normal TV.



b_ack51 said:


> if you're gonna spend big bucks don't spend it on projections
> get a plasma or better yet an LCD
> 
> My father in-law bought a samsung dlp, and although the picture is quite good it lacks the crisp lines lcd/plasma show.
> ...


Which one is the better technology and why? Just cause it's thinner?

But wait awhile, maybe wait till after chrismas KoK, there will be plenty of sales on 1080i tvs. Thats if you cannot wait longer, then just wait till after xmas and pick it up.
[/quote]

LCD's have a crisper picture, but plasma is more lush. I got LCD because it has no glare on it-it's a plastic screen. Plasma has burn in(is it really a problem anymore?) and glare.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

pottsburg said:


> i would save the cash. you already have a pretty big hd tv and its only 3 years old. I would save up and buy a new tv when yours starts to go.


your probably right 123--- but who knows? i would like to be 1080p ready, BUT when is it going to take off/? i mean 1080p does no good if my directv reciever is only 1080i, correct? and the xbox 360 is only 1080i right? if i could find a home for my 36 id go buy the 46 now.... dont want to waste that tv----
[/quote]

1080p is the best but right now it really isn't out there by satelitte or cable provider. I think 1080i is the highest right now (I think CBS or ABC is 1080i, fox is 720p) I'd have to walk downstairs and check, too lazy. Going with the 1080p would just be saving you money for later. My next tv will be 1080p. I have two 1080i's, and no need for anymore. My bedroom tv will be 1080p. Anyways Microsoft said it should have the 360 able to due 1080p with a software update, don't know all the details about it but thats what they say. I gotta run, time to drink and watch collegefootball on a standard tv at my friends.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, me thinks me wait a lil longer? will probably change my mind by the end of the day tho.... anyways b_ack that explains why cbs's football games look 10x better than fox--- nbc on sunday nights must be 1080i also? theyre pic is the best imo...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> That's kind of gay man. Not as bad as the car forum with the tranny file on his desktop, but kinda gay.


ummm WilliamBradley is a female.
[/quote]
















gotta love the new members

:rasp:
[/quote]

haha not the first time lol

Btw pottsburg if you didnt know Slcr is female too.

My tv sux but my projector doesnt, 80 inches of madness








[/quote]


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> yeah, me thinks me wait a lil longer? will probably change my mind by the end of the day tho.... anyways b_ack that explains why cbs's football games look 10x better than fox--- nbc on sunday nights must be 1080i also? theyre pic is the best imo...


Not sure, remind me to watch the game tomorrow and I'll check. My tv tells me what signal is being broadcasted. Actually so does my cable box.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> WB - Love the TV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it that is hanging on the wall. I wanted to do that at first but ten I realized that the basement it came with looked beautiful too so I didn't ..

samsung with HD are the best thing ever
you can't stop staring at them do you










http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b135/ddarko83/DSCN4990.jpg

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b135/ddarko83/DSCN4992.jpg

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b135/ddarko83/DSCN4993.jpg


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> WB - Love the TV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quick Question, where is your power cord? Just make sure its not in the wall for fire reasons.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

whats wrong with cord in the wall? and how is that a fire hazard beings most electrical in a house is in the wall also....


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

^^ nice head


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> whats wrong with cord in the wall? and how is that a fire hazard beings most electrical in a house is in the wall also....


The power cord itself is not supposed to be in the wall. What happens when professionals mount the tv they are supposed to put a power outlet right behind the tv and just wrap up the cord. This way the cord is not in the wall. Let me see if I can find the exact terms used.

It's suggested to use something like this "use an MIW Power cover cuz it looks really nice and allows you to plug in the plasma there as well, which eliminates the ugly power cord run which is usually never up at plasma height, only thing is they tend to be kinda' pricey. You might want to have one of your electrician friends come and do this one, or turn off the breaker and try it yourself." This way the cord isn't in the wall. (I apologize I cannot find the exact statement and reason why, I just now its a fire "hazard") Here is a good link for more info http://www.avsforum.com


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

thanks... might have to wire up an outlet if i have time... but i dunno if i am that worried...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> thanks... might have to wire up an outlet if i have time... but i dunno if i am that worried...


Here is what most people use... 








This way you can hid your cords and still plug in.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> WB - Love the TV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quick Question, where is your power cord? Just make sure its not in the wall for fire reasons.
[/quote]

I actually bought some plastic conduit from menards and painted it the same color as the wall - if you look you can see it running out of the left side of the TV.  There is also a piece going straight down out of the TV to the subwoofer (I have computer speakers hooked up to the TV - sound better than the speakers that came with the TV, and I already had them so I didn't have to pay anything for them. Plus, they are the same color as the TV, black and silver.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> WB - Love the TV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quick Question, where is your power cord? Just make sure its not in the wall for fire reasons.
[/quote]

I actually bought some plastic conduit from menards and painted it the same color as the wall - if you look you can see it running out of the left side of the TV. There is also a piece going straight down out of the TV to the subwoofer (I have computer speakers hooked up to the TV - sound better than the speakers that came with the TV, and I already had them so I didn't have to pay anything for them. Plus, they are the same color as the TV, black and silver.
[/quote]

Cool. Thats what I thought but just wanted to double check. Also just wanted to make sure you didn't come home to a fire.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

as it turns out, most, if not all, 1080i tvs cannot realize a full 1080i image. That's just how it is. You need a 1080p tv to realize every pixel. Not that anyone would really notice, but that is the case. To be really honest, if you play videogames or watch fast moving images, a 1080i tv will be worthless over a 720p set.They advertise 1080i, 720p, or 1080p as an actual native resolution. That is the resolution they display images at, whether it is converted or displaying an equal input at the native resolution. A tv with a native resolution of 1080i will not be putting out images at 720p, and vice versa. Almost no tvs are coming out at 1080i at a native resolution anymore, because they are simply inferior. Any high rate of motion causes blur. Many 1080p sets convert 1080i signals to 1080p signals at a lower frame rate, which is definitely better than leaving it at 1080i. I have a sony lcd projection which I havent even paid off yet, but Im thoroughly disappointed with. I wouldnt recommend ANY rear projection tv at this point if you are a videophile, minus MAYBE the SXRDs. I would personally go with a nice lcd. Plasmas are not image burn free. I play a lot of video games, as well as leaving tv channels with static symbols on for hours at a time. If you saw the plasma at my local ultimate electronics, you will see what i mean. I wouldnt buy a plasma, unless you are going to be very careful with it. If you want an hdtv that you wont have to worry about, with excellent image quality, you need to look at nice 1080p lcds at this point. They arent cheap, but they are worth it. Im deciding on a model for my mom soon so she doesnt get stuck with what im stuck with right now. As of this moment, the new 46" sharp aquos and the 40" sony xbr2 are at the top of the list. I have more research to do yet though.

edit: After futrther thought: I have seen some phenomenal reviews of the jvc hd-ila 1080p's, but the 720p's are crap. The mitsu and sami (TRUE) 1080p dlps arent bad either. All im saying is that if you want to buy a tv that is good for now and the future, a good 1080p lcd direct view is the best option imo.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The new Sharp Aquos are great. I really like the 46". There's something about it though that makes me uneasy, however. Can't put my finger on it or figure out what it is... For some reason it looks cheap to me.

The tv I'm looking at for a 'right now' tv is the LNS4052D. I really love the look of the tv in white. I find it makes the blacks look blacker. And I don't like the piano black finishes that most televisions have these days. The dust builds up like CRAZY and every single finger print shows on them.

If I was going for a 1080P lcd I would go for the new Sony XBR2. I think it's a hot looking tv and has a fantastic image. The blacks are black, the reds are red and the tv is damn sexy.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well i made the purchase yesterday!!! went with the samsung 4676 dlp--- 46" widescreen , but no 1080p---- im gonna wait on that tv until i move into my new house in 1 to 2 years--- this tv will do me great for now! i love the look of it and it produces a great pic, especially on videogames!! its my first personal widescreen, so im stoked.... its like watching a movie over for the first time! how do you guys set the coloring on your tv's? contrast, brightness, sharpness, etc... i think i have the pic close but was curious what you guys set your tv at---- paid 1399$ for it (which is half the price of the 1080p) and sold my 36 hd tube for 300 to my bud(im a good friend)---


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Here it is.... I think it looks pretty damn sexy--- fits my enetertainment stand perfectly
View attachment 128721


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Mettle said:


> The new Sharp Aquos are great. I really like the 46". There's something about it though that makes me uneasy, however. Can't put my finger on it or figure out what it is... For some reason it looks cheap to me.
> 
> The tv I'm looking at for a 'right now' tv is the LNS4052D. I really love the look of the tv in white. I find it makes the blacks look blacker. And I don't like the piano black finishes that most televisions have these days. The dust builds up like CRAZY and every single finger print shows on them.
> 
> If I was going for a 1080P lcd I would go for the new Sony XBR2. I think it's a hot looking tv and has a fantastic image. The blacks are black, the reds are red and the tv is damn sexy.


As I mentioned, those are the two tv's im looking at right now. I have only seen the xbr2 in person, and will see the sharp soon. The sony definitely is a nice tv.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Just wanted to show off our new setup. 46" Sony Bravia XBR2 w/ 1080p....can't wait for a PS3!
View attachment 128753


we just put it up a few days ago, I'm going to get some rough looking paint to paint the conduit I'm going to put the wires in.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yep.... looked at that one yesterday! very nice but didnt want to drop twice the$.... I figure on buying something similar when 1080p takes off.... whenever that may be?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

In TV production we use CRT's for critical QC but we have started to use other technologies for monitor walls.

I will post pics of our new DLP wall when I get home.

It looks AWESOME, but again keep in mind it is an $80K setup employing multiviewer and fiber optic hardware...

The most interesting technology of late is the Sony SXRD/LCOS. A guy I work with has one and he is blown away by it...


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

I just read that HDMI cables aren't as good as the 5plug a/v setup, especially when it's more than 6 feet away? whats up with that?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> I just read that HDMI cables aren't as good as the 5plug a/v setup, especially when it's more than 6 feet away? whats up with that?


Where did you read that, and what do you mean by 5 plug? The common hd connections are component, DVI, or HDMI. HDMI is clearly superior because it has video and audio fully digital and uncompressed (at least in theory).

edit: are you talking about component and stereo audio (3+2=5)?? If that is the case, whoever said that is an idiot. The video part may be true if you are using a shitty HDMI cable, but that is a sin in itself.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> In TV production we use CRT's for critical QC but we have started to use other technologies for monitor walls.
> 
> I will post pics of our new DLP wall when I get home.
> 
> ...


We just set up the 70" at my work and it's f*cking gorgeous. I love this tv and would get it in a SECOND if I could afford it. I think it'll give you the nicest 1080P picture on the market right now. It's just beyond good. And it's so seamless compared to so much that was out there before... Sony is really doing something amazing here. BUT. It's stupidly expensive to fix. To the point where if you don't have some type of plan covering you a single major repair could be serious thought for junking the tv and buying a new one. It's that retardedly expensive...


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

Get a Sony LCD... looked in both Circuit City and Best Buy yesterday and they were twice as clear as any other tv in there...obviously more expensive though.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Tostido said:


> Get a Sony LCD... looked in both Circuit City and Best Buy yesterday and they were twice as clear as any other tv in there...obviously more expensive though.


you need to be cautious about just looking at the tvs at the stores and making judgements on that alone. Even if you do make some adjustments, which most people dont do, the tvs at the store cant really give you an exact comparison of what you would get at home. On top of that, which tv's would you supposed they would want to look the best, the cheaper ones? I would recommend AVSForum as a site to browse if you are seriously looking at buying a tv. Sony's are not twice as clear as most other 1080p sets. They just arent. I am by no means anti-sony either. I have two sony tvs. Sony's LCD's are not just way more expensive just because they are better, but equally because its a sony. If I were buying a tv right now, it would be an XBR2 without a doubt.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

good to hear since it's what I just got! The thing that pushed me to get an LCD was the fact that it has no glare and if you saw the picture I posted here, you can tell that no-glare would be the biggest selling point you could offer me. But why Sony? It has the darkest blacks of all the LCD's and it looks gorgeous in person with the floating frame around it.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> Get a Sony LCD... looked in both Circuit City and Best Buy yesterday and they were twice as clear as any other tv in there...obviously more expensive though.


You do know people mess with the contrast, picture, brightness, etc on those tvs in the store thinking they know what they are doing. Plus the picture is split quite a few times between the tvs so you will not get the best picture the tv is capable of out of the store. (at least 99.999% of the time)


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Get a Sony LCD... looked in both Circuit City and Best Buy yesterday and they were twice as clear as any other tv in there...obviously more expensive though.


You do know people mess with the contrast, picture, brightness, etc on those tvs in the store thinking they know what they are doing. Plus the picture is split quite a few times between the tvs so you will not get the best picture the tv is capable of out of the store. (at least 99.999% of the time)
[/quote]

At Best Buy they're not supposed to fiddle with the tv's beyond what they come out of the box, factory set at. At least not at Best Buy Canada. The reason for this is because if a tv is fiddled with and someone brings it home and theirs looks dramatically different then we get te annoying phone call demanding someone comes to tweak it or the person returns it. People sometimes do fiddle with the settings but if we notice something is wrong we usually restore factory settings.

I would love to be able to change some of the settings though, because by the same token some factory settings are great for our showroom environment while others suck.

And yes, the signal is always split a million different ways. It's never an accurate depiction of what you could get at home.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

what do you recomend for the settings? contrast, brightness, sharpness, color, red-green? .....


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You should go to AVSForums. There are people there that own the same tv as you and they'll be able to give you the best recommendations on that. I'm not sure what looks best on that tv as I don't own one...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

seems that all of the tv dudes on that forum have that calibration disc... dve or whatever, so i ordered one--- probably a waste of $20 --- we'll see?


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

mori0174 said:


> Get a Sony LCD... looked in both Circuit City and Best Buy yesterday and they were twice as clear as any other tv in there...obviously more expensive though.


you need to be cautious about just looking at the tvs at the stores and making judgements on that alone. Even if you do make some adjustments, which most people dont do, the tvs at the store cant really give you an exact comparison of what you would get at home. On top of that, which tv's would you supposed they would want to look the best, the cheaper ones? I would recommend AVSForum as a site to browse if you are seriously looking at buying a tv. Sony's are not twice as clear as most other 1080p sets. They just arent. I am by no means anti-sony either. I have two sony tvs. Sony's LCD's are not just way more expensive just because they are better, but equally because its a sony. If I were buying a tv right now, it would be an XBR2 without a doubt.
[/quote]

I dunno, at both stores the Sony ones clearly stood out as being the clearest/sharpest...could be some reasons as far as splitting I dunno I'm really not a tv guru. If I was going to seriously but one I'd def. put more research into it anyway.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Mettle said:


> What brands of cables do you recommend if you're not going for Monster, then? Just curious... Do you know Best Buy's Rocketfish brand? What do you think about those? (I've been told they're made by Monster for Best Buy, but I'm not so sure on that. Maybe you've heard something different?)
> 
> Investing in the right cables can sometimes make a huge difference... Sometimes buying the tv that was $300 or $400 less and re-investing that into the other bits and pieces will make you a MUCH happier person.


I haven't checked in awhile on cables, I actually originally purchase Monster cables cause my roommate worked at BB and the price wasn't bad with discount. Most people just say "don't go with monster if you're paying retail." I ended up finding some descent HDMI cords cheap on some website. Definately not the best HDMI cables out there but crap its christmas, I'm on a budget, and well anything is better than standard component cables. They were just gold plated HDMI 6 ft cables from some site, they were only $8 each, can't complain. I just heard from some guys that for the couple bucks, they are way better than component & the current hdmi cable I have. Said f*ck it and got them. I will admit though, I didn't do too much research on them, just heard from other guys who know more than me that they were good for the money.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah. I guess it's because we live in a value-based society where we have to look at things in a certain way. How much quality is it giving us for what price, basically. And we're willing to do trade-offs where necessary.

Monster is expensive outright. But I work at Best Buy so I'd likely be getting mine there. It's still expensive even on staff discount though. But in the end I think it's worth it... I'd rather get the quality cable with the lifetime warranty than the subpar one. But I'm also one of those people who is willing to pay a lot more for a slight upgrade if I'm getting the best or near best. However, it does come down to what money is available as well, which is why I haven't even bought my HDTV yet. I'm waiting til I can afford either a Sony V Series or a Sony XBR I think.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Yeah. I guess it's because we live in a value-based society where we have to look at things in a certain way. How much quality is it giving us for what price, basically. And we're willing to do trade-offs where necessary.
> 
> Monster is expensive outright. But I work at Best Buy so I'd likely be getting mine there. It's still expensive even on staff discount though. But in the end I think it's worth it... I'd rather get the quality cable with the lifetime warranty than the subpar one. But I'm also one of those people who is willing to pay a lot more for a slight upgrade if I'm getting the best or near best. However, it does come down to what money is available as well, which is why I haven't even bought my HDTV yet. I'm waiting til I can afford either a Sony V Series or a Sony XBR I think.


Yeah, bills and other things you just never think of when you're a kid. Now 24 and mortgage, bills, car/motorcycle insurance, plus just having a life and going out. Well it adds up. I didn't get to use the monster cable though, at the time the hdtv cable box didnt have hdmi. Now a year later the HD dvr box does and well I was like crap i don't have that hookup anymore. I did go with monster audio cables though cause my little bros friend works at circuit city. Maybe I'll upgrade the hdmi cords if he can get me a good deal on them.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I spent $110 on my hdmi cable....


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

My HDMI was 180 because it had to be long- which worries me because on another forum I heard from some guys that after 12 feet MAX, HDMI cables start to fade a little bit. One guy said he had ran the 5plug component cables over 100 feet for one house and had no sacrifice in picture. I'm just wondering if I need to get a set of component cables and compare them to my HDMI


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

pottsburg said:


> My HDMI was 180 because it had to be long- which worries me because on another forum I heard from some guys that after 12 feet MAX, HDMI cables start to fade a little bit. One guy said he had ran the 5plug component cables over 100 feet for one house and had no sacrifice in picture. I'm just wondering if I need to get a set of component cables and compare them to my HDMI


I heard the opposite.









HDMI can run longer than the component because it's a digital and not an analogue cable? I have no idea though.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

In TV production we use CRT's for critical QC but we have started to use other technologies for monitor walls.

I will post pics of our new DLP wall when I get home.

It looks AWESOME, but again keep in mind it is an $80K setup employing multiviewer and fiber optic hardware...

The most interesting technology of late is the Sony SXRD/LCOS. A guy I work with has one and he is blown away by it...


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I just bought a 50 inch panasonic plasma for 2k from costco and bought the floor model and saved 1100 dollars. Its an awesome tv but I was pretty pissed that I had to buy an hdmi cable seperate. What a joke...


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

WilliamBradley said:


> I'd get the samsung.
> 
> but show pics
> 
> I got this 3 weeks ago and I'n in love


thats hot.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

spinalremains said:


> I just bought a 50 inch panasonic plasma for 2k from costco and bought the floor model and saved 1100 dollars. Its an awesome tv but I was pretty pissed that I had to buy an hdmi cable seperate. What a joke...


It's like with new cars... you have your base model and you can choose to upgrade to full potential if you want.

I don't see why there's an expectation that the tv should come with everything you need. Printers don't even come with usb cables anymore. It's the society we live in. Consumerism at its best.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Mettle said:


> I just bought a 50 inch panasonic plasma for 2k from costco and bought the floor model and saved 1100 dollars. Its an awesome tv but I was pretty pissed that I had to buy an hdmi cable seperate. What a joke...


It's like with new cars... you have your base model and you can choose to upgrade to full potential if you want.

I don't see why there's an expectation that the tv should come with everything you need. Printers don't even come with usb cables anymore. It's the society we live in. Consumerism at its best.
[/quote]

Yeah. At least you get component cables. They could have just said "f u, use the rca". Plus you got a floor model which is the same as being an open model, which sometimes are missing items. If you want to upgrade your tv, then you must purchase those parts seperately or at least at the time of sale try to negotiate them into the deal. I wanted surround sound spekers, but they didn't come with my tv. I want a surround sound receiver, but it didn't even come with my surround sound speakers. What I have to buy audio cables for the speakers to the receiver???? WHAT WHAT WHAT


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Just set up my surround sound system this weekend. Right now trying to decide on how to hide the wires on the two rear speakers, either drill holes in the walls or find some sort of cable mamangement system.

Hey, has anyone had any experience with this remote? 
http://cableorganizer.com/harmony-remote-c...harmony-880.htm
Thinking of getting it to replace my 4 remotes right now.

And Skunk, I think you were asking about the fire issue with the power cord. http://www.crutchfieldadvisor.com/ISEO-rgb...all.html?page=2
"Don't run the power cable inside the wall. If you want the power cable hidden, you'll need to hire a licensed electrician to install a recessed AC receptacle in the wall, in a location where it will be covered by your TV, and not obstructed by the mounting bracket. Another option is to route the A/V cable in-wall, and use a small wire raceway on the outside of your wall for the power cord. "


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Those Harmony remotes are badass. You'll never need another one ever again. It's such a good buy. Go for it, you won't regret it.

The only caution is if you have big dogs, dogs who like to chew, or kids.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Mettle said:


> The tv I'm looking at for a 'right now' tv is the LNS4052D. I really love the look of the tv in white. I find it makes the blacks look blacker. And I don't like the piano black finishes that most televisions have these days. The dust builds up like CRAZY and every single finger print shows on them.


My buddy has the LN-S4052D in white and it's kind of distracting when you watch tv. I want that same one in black.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Scrappy said:


> The tv I'm looking at for a 'right now' tv is the LNS4052D. I really love the look of the tv in white. I find it makes the blacks look blacker. And I don't like the piano black finishes that most televisions have these days. The dust builds up like CRAZY and every single finger print shows on them.


My buddy has the LN-S4052D in white and it's kind of distracting when you watch tv. I want that same one in black.
[/quote]

The black version is the LNS4051D. And it's going to be just as distracting... I personally will never own a piano black tv, I don't think. A big reason to go lcd is to cut down on glare and reflection. A piano black tv plays it all up, all the time. It catches every bit of light and reflects it and the dust build up is insane... But it's still a hot tv.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

my dlp is "piano black"- and i luv it! black looks best imo--- and as far as reflection/glare, it has NONE!!! first tv ive noticed that no matter how many lights are on in the room, daytime or night- there is nothing...NOTHING! im very happy with my purchase so far... sometimes the pic does look a bit grainy, but other times it amazes me--- that must have alot to do with the signal more so then the tv itself--- i was watching discovery the other night- worlds baddest bugs or whatever and their was this bee pollinating a flower.... I honestly grabbed my fly swatter for protection--- it was crazy


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I meant the glare off of the piano black finish. Not off of the screen itself. It seems weird to me to go for a projection or an lcd that promote no reflection/glare issues with the screen only to encase it in shiny black.

This is my personal opinion on the matter though... I've watched tv's at people's houses that have this issue and I see them all the time at work. It's just not for me personally. But it is obviously very popular as a lot of the tv's now, since the Samsung, have jumped on the piano black finish route. They definitely look like nice tv's though, not taking anything away from them in that respect. And given the right environment I may be persuaded to buy one. But at this time if I was going for an LCD and didn't want to drop huge coin I'd go for the Sony V Series.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

ooooooooh- well mine doesnt show alot of frame around it at all-- so it shows very little black--- i keep my eyes on the screen anyways and not the finish


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

What I'm saying is that the finish distract from the picture at times when they're a shiny piano black. That's my issue with it, at least.

The DLPs do tend to have sleeker frames in comparison to screen size. The LCDs have chunkier frames that will distract more.

To each their own. There's a lot of hot tv's on the market these days, aesthetically speaking. TVs have to look good while looking good. And that's just the way it is.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

gotcha- you make good points.... by the time mine gets turned on its almost always dark outside neways--- limiting that glare you speak of--- ill take a pic of my hottie when i go home for lunch in a few-


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well heres what i ended up with....

















it does look like a nice glare on the black, but thats just from the flash.... its not bad at all- im def. happy with the purchase!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

so ugly..

joking. looks nice KOK, did you hook up surround sound? Is your dvd player upscaling the image?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah i got a REAL nice onkyo home theater system around 4 years ago--- awesome sound for sure... and plenty loud--- right now my dvd is just good ol progressive scan- gives a lovely pic.... what do you mean by upscaling b_ack? also do you guys use the "movie" setting on your tvs when watching dvd's? it always seems to be so dark--- until your eyes get adjusted neways...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

aaah ha! i think by upscaling the image you meant filling the screen with a 16x9 presentation on dvds(as i mentioned i was having problems)? YES, the issue has been fixed- the ONE thing i forget to change over when making the conversion was that i didnt tell my dvd player it was hooked up to a 16x9, it thought it was still 4x3--- problem solved! im just pissed i watched the WHOLE pirates 2 movie with half the screen gone!.... and Pulse(but it sucked neway)---


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> aaah ha! i think by upscaling the image you meant filling the screen with a 16x9 presentation on dvds(as i mentioned i was having problems)? YES, the issue has been fixed- the ONE thing i forget to change over when making the conversion was that i didnt tell my dvd player it was hooked up to a 16x9, it thought it was still 4x3--- problem solved! im just pissed i watched the WHOLE pirates 2 movie with half the screen gone!.... and Pulse(but it sucked neway)---


Upscaling takes the dvd from 480p to 720p or 1080i. Just improves the image alittle bit.



> Definition: Upscaling is a process that mathematically matches the pixel count of the output of a standard or non-hi-def signal (such as standard DVD) to the physical pixel count on an HDTV, which is typically 1280x720 (720p) or 1920x1080 (1080i).
> 720p represents 1,280 pixels displayed across the screen horizontally and 720 pixels down the screen vertically. This arrangement yields 720 horizontal lines on the screen, which are, in turn, displayed progressively, or each line displayed following another.
> 
> 1080i represents 1,920 pixels displayed across a screen horizontally and 1,080 pixels down a screen vertically. This arrangement yields 1,080 horizontal lines, which are, in turn, displayed alternately. In other words, all the odd lines are displayed, followed by all the even lines.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

oh, that was my second guess dude--- i would like to do that actually.... what do i need? just a new player that upscales? what are they going for? i assume it will work with a component connection and my regular dved's?...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> oh, that was my second guess dude--- i would like to do that actually.... what do i need? just a new player that upscales? what are they going for? i assume it will work with a component connection and my regular dved's?...


I think it will work with component, but I just went with HDMI instead.

They don't cost much, http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?sk...d=1134702980301

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?sk...d=1140391964136

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?sk...d=1134703758434

You could also get a hd-dvd player, they will upconvert the image.

Here is the dvd player I got last year http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-DVD-HD850-Up...r/dp/B00092HNO0


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

damn!!! nice ones on best buy for 99$--- am i gonna see a difference in pic quality? is it worth it?

hd dvd does me no good,,,, remember im 1080i....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> damn!!! nice ones on best buy for 99$--- am i gonna see a difference in pic quality? is it worth it?
> 
> hd dvd does me no good,,,, remember im 1080i....


1080i is high def.

But yes I see a difference, I think its better. How much difference, I couldn't tell you. I'm an anal picky asshole, so its better for me.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i know 10801i is hi def b_ack, but isnt the whole idea behind hddvd 1080p? arent the hd dvd's shown in 1080p? or no? if they are, there is no point in me buying one--- id be fine with just the upscale dvd player... which is probably what i will get---


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

As far as I know the majority of these upscaling, or upconverting, dvd players need the hdmi cable in order to do the actual upconversion. Depends on the model though, I guess...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, thats what im seeing mett--- thats ok my tv has 2 hdmi inputs... but that 100$ player now became a 200$ player! damn cables!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Cables'll get you every time.

It's like walking into a car dealership thinking your brand new ride is going to cost only $15,999.00 let's say but that's just for the base model.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well should i get one or not(upscale)? who has seen one besides b_ack...???


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

We use them at my work.

I personally think it's worth it. But not an absolute must. Good to have if you have the cash to spend on it.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

im gonna have to think on this one for a bit....


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

If you want an upconverter, you want an oppo brand one. They have BY FAR the best reviews of any upconverter under 6 grand. They have three models, one is DV-970HD, and the other is OPDV971H. You can read up on it at www.oppodigital.com if you want. The main difference is that the 199 and DV-981HD ones use the faroudja chip for upconverting, and its just unbelievable. The DV-981HD one only uses HDMI and will do up to 1080p. The OPDV971H one uses a DVI out and you can use a converter cable to make it HDMI without quality loss. The DV-970HD version has HDMI but wont do 1080p, nor does it have the impressive chip. All three players have gotten beyond rave reviews and are compared to denon and other players that cost thousands. This is a player so good I couldnt keep the secret to myself. Its not exactly a secret, but beyond AVSforum and such, it isnt known about widely.

basically...

OPDV971H 199$ DVI out to HDMI included, faroudja chip, 720p and 1080i

DV-981HD 229$ HDMI only, cable included, faroudja chip, 720p, 1080i, 1080p

DV-970HD HDMI, cable included, mpeg4 decoder rather than nicer chipset, 720p, 1080i.

Without a doubt, I will buy the 981 once I have the cash. Its simply killer.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> well should i get one or not(upscale)? who has seen one besides b_ack...???


You can find some of the dvd upconvertors to come with a cheap hdmi cord which could hold you off for awhile. If you look online, you can find descent hdmi cords for great prices. The markup at the stores is retarded. I forgot how expensive cables/wire were at best buy till last week. I used to just have my old roommate who worked at best buy pick up the cables for me, got $40 for $2. $100 hdmi for $20. It was crazy. Now I have to order online, hopefully today my hdmi cords will be waiting for me when I get home.

By the way KOK, you will need HDMI cords/cables to upscale. (not sure if anyone answered that yet)

Sweet just set up my cable box and dvd player through my new HDMI cords that were delivered today. Now I have an extra hdmi cord, guess its going to the box of cables, wires, cords, and anything else.


----------

